# Green tripe treats & transitioning to tug



## Stellae (May 13, 2011)

I'm looking for super-high value treats to help keep Sprocket's attention as we get toward the end of class, or in other high-distraction areas. Hot dogs and cheese are only getting me so far. At home, we use Zuke's minis and kibble, mostly - but obedience class is just tooooo distracting for boring Zuke's minis 

Has anyone tried K9 Magic from greentripe.com? It's a roll (like NB rolls) of muscle meat and green tripe. Should I just skip that, and try to find actual green tripe from somewhere local? How should I "prepare" it for class?

What are your dogs favourite/high value treats?

If I can't get him to focus with what I've got, should I be transitioning to a tug? How do I teach him the tug is AWESOME? He likes to tug, but he's kind of chewy, and I don't generally know if it would be better than food.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I feed the Xkaliber- there is no way I am touching greentripe treats. 

Koda's high value treats is chicken liver. I dehydrate 5 pounds of it and it last a long time. Another favorite of his is brie, he loooooves it.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

My guys favourite is hot dog over tripe but the hot dog is soft and the tripe is dehydrated so that could be why. I would try the roll of soft tripe and muscle meat mmmmm!

I agree with the zukes I am not sure why they are so popular so many people come to class with them and then I end up handing them something better to try.

In class when people come in with treats they brought that their dog is not interested in I find dehydrated lung, liver or tongue usually works to get the dogs attention.

With tug it depends on the dog based on your description I would say not yet and keep working on the tug in less distracting environments. Until you know he thinks it is AWESOME I would wait. Trying to hard with the tug in high distraction when you think he might be uninterested in my opinion could potentially lower his drive for the tug.


----------

